# 911 9mm holsters



## Bobee (Oct 14, 2019)

Hello,
I just bought a 911 in 9mm. There are a bunch of holsters available for the .380 model, but close to zero for 9mm. I like pancake style owb holsters. Does anyone here own a 911 in 9mm, and if so, can you advise on a owb concealment holster? 
Thanks for the help


----------

